# Interresting theory



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

I found this on a website called the alpha omega report. This may or may not be my opionion, I just thought it was interesting.

Another Step Forward For

The New World Order:

Move To Outlaw Fast Food


There is a movement underway that is in its early infancy. The movement is secretly backed by powerful, shadowy forces. It is but the latest movement being fostered by the New World Order to enslave humanity. How? By instituting programs and laws that curtail human rights and civil liberties of not only people but of companies and corporations.

It first began with the introduction of the Federal Reserve. It was followed later by the idea of driver's licenses and social security cards. After World War 2 it moved further in the 1960s with the movement to require seatbelt in cars, then later mandating that people wear the seat belts. Next it was car seats for small children. The next phase was a campaign to outlaw drunk driving. During this time there was the Woman's rights movement and co-joined at the hip, abortion rights movement and the "right to die" movement, which in reality means ultimately the right for the state to put you to death, for the good of society to remove useless eaters who are a drain on a world dictatorship.

As each of these movements achieved their goals, a new movement sprang up with new goals. Each one had a common denominator - the abridgement of civil rights and the restriction of freedom. Some proposals seemed justifiable and honorable, but the pattern was being set. Elimination of freedom, personal and corporately on an incremental basis carried out over several generations.

In recent years, the movements focused on civil rights for race, sex and all religion but Biblically-based Christianity. In the 1980's a new movement took flight to wipe out cigarette smoking in incremental stages and at the same time destroy the conservative, anti-new world order tobacco industry, which was aggressively opposing New World Order concepts. It began with labeling cigarettes as cancer-causing. That wasn't good enough, so the tobacco companies became targets of outrageous lawsuits that so drained the tobacco industry that what was left soon was taken over by the wealthy NWO crowd. That wasn't good enough. Freedoms still needed to be stamped out and cigarettes would be a great poster-child in a string of moves to curtail freedoms.

The strategy is to create or identify a problem, then propose a solution that restricts rights and freedoms. Then do this repeatedly until the general population becomes accustomed to having their rights eliminated. It is designed to happen slowly, over time, over generations so as to not provoke a rebellion and set back the overall program's goal of total enslavement in a world dictatorship.

After the cigarette industry was nailed, the elimination of public smoking became the next target. While the total abolishment of tobacco is the ultimate goal, there is still a ways to go. Meanwhile new movements have sprung forward, such as the banning of cell phones while driving. Another is the idea of universal identification cards. That will be followed up later at some point with RFID chip implants enforced by law or death.

Still another movement that is now being born is FOOD, or the lack thereof. Yes, it is starting out as a Food Police movement. It is couched in the concept of being a well-meaning idea - better health, longer life. It's ultimate goal however is for eventual mass-starvation and death by famine. In order to achieve this, they have to find some smaller cause that the public can identify with and become alarmed about, namely the idea of obesity, overeating and eating the "wrong" foods. It is part of a new phase in "mind-control" programming. It appears this new movement is starting out with the idea of demonizing fast food restaurants. It will eventually demonize all restaurants and force the entire restaurant industry into bending the knee before the Lords of Global Government or risk losing everything.

Yes, fast food restaurants are the first to be targeted in this new Food-Police movement. The premise is that fast food is a slow, silent killer. Sound familar? No? Think cigarettes. This movement will no doubt take the similar strategies which were used to wipe out the tobacco industry only now its the filthy-dirty, evil fast food conglomerates like McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's, Taco Bell, the Fried Chicken chains, the Fried Fish chains and the big Pizza chains, like Pizza Hut, Dominos, etc. etc.

The food police will initially start out by pressuring the fast food industry to move to a "lighter" product. Sound familiar? That's the first step that happenned to the tobacco industry. Next step, putting warning labels on fast food packaging, and on menu boards. Next inflicting outrageous sales taxes on fast foor. Eventually restricting advertising for fast food and eliminating the industry from advertising on TV or Radio, then eventually print. Probably outlawing then from the internet too. Eventually it will come down to outrageous trillion-dollar lawsuits much like the cigarette/tobacco industry experienced.

But the food police won't be content with merely fast foods and or the entire restaurant industry. They'll move next against farmers and grocery stores to outlaw "unhealthy foods." Eventually the food police will outlaw red meats, then all meats and dairy products and eventually reduce humanity to eating plants, in other words, vegetarian. But that won't likely be the end of it. The final step will be to introduce some sort of synthetic "miracle" food. That step will be co-joined with the idea of euthanasia and outlawing people to live to middle age. If you're over a certain age -- and they'll probably start high, such as 80, you'll lose most if not all your support mechanisms including health care. Pressure will be applied to be euthenized (or killed, humanely by a sedative injection). The end result would be the deceased body would in turn be secretly processed into becoming a "miracle" food for the younger people. In other words, cannibalism.

The final line is the elimination of the human race. But who would want to carry this out to its ultimate end? No humans would do so, right? Well, yes and no. Some humans would not only cooperate but spearhead the effort as long as they were promised exemption, by their non-human overlords. But who might be their overlords? The same ones who desire to overthrow the Creator of the universe. In fact, the elimination of humanity, in their thinking, defeats and destroys God, Himself, apparently. Why would they think so?

By destroying humanity, God's promises are destroyed. By destroying God's promises the Satanic rationale is that God is no longer God, and if - IF - God is no longer God, then He can be defeated, and maybe even destroyed and the rebel spirit entities could create a New Universal Order with Satan as the new God of the Universe.

And that, my friends is what is ultimately behind the newest movement - the move to attack Fast Food restaurants. It's just the latest in a string of movmeents, with more yet to come that is targetted with the ultimate goal of overthrowing God.


IF you doubt such a mvoe is underway to take out the fast food industry, check out this latest news story:

"Limits Proposed on Fast Food Restaurants" - an article from the Los Angeles Times concerning a move to restrict the opening of fast food restaurants in Los Angeles.

As read that article, think about what we've discussed earlier in this article. Read it and remember what happened to the Cigarette/tobacco industry. You'll likely recognize how a similar pattern is beginning to emerge? You should. Earlier this summer there were a series of TV stories and magazine and newspaper articles talking about how obese people are a drain on society and on the health industry. Fat people are the reason for the high cost of health insurance and medical care. Just 10 years ago, the anti-cigarette/tobacco lobby was saying the same thing about cigarette smokers. Now that the tobacco battle has been won, its time to move on to fat people. Eventually it will be old people, then tall people, then short people, until eventually, no one will be left.

Think about the ideas of this article the next time you eat out or go to the grocery store or sit down to eat. Think about where things are leading, one step at a time, slowly but surely. Face it, you and I are the proverbial frog in a pot of water and the heat has just been turned up. Can feel the water getting a bit warmer yet?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

At first, I thought this article would have merit. Then I realized it was about Hillary and Obama....


In all seriousness, we are becoming a nanny-state (as Joe Jackson put it). But again, look at this, most of the healthcare dollars you will use are in your finally 3 months of life (generally speaking for the average american), and this is >70% (can't remember the exact number). However, for us obese-cigar/rette smoking diabetics, by living shorter lifes, we're actually spending less for our end of life than those Vegan dietting, 2+hr/day exercising 90 year olds who on average are ~100K more by the end of their life (unless ironically they're hit by a bus on the way home from the gym).


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Reminded me a bit of the Zeitgeist, The Movie


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

clampdown said:


> Reminded me a bit of the Zeitgeist, The Movie


Except that it is, miraculously, stupider...

Interesting theory indeed, but...yeah. Just "but."


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Except that it is, miraculously, stupider...
> 
> Interesting theory indeed, but...yeah. Just "but."


:tpd:

Kinda reminded me of "A modest proposal" without the satire. Yeah...


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

The opposite way to look at the same nanny-state data would be to view it from the lens of intellectual history.

Ayn Rand held the view that there were two types of philosophy about the world--pro-human life and anti-human life. Those who were anti-human life have "come out of the closet" in the last forty years or so. The 1960s manifestation was the "zero population growth" crowd. "Green" and "global warming" doctrines are more popular these days. The true extremists, which today can only be found on a few web sites, are the "human extinction" movement.

These folks would be harmless if they offed themselves "to save the environment". The problem is that they want to take us out with them.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

trout said:


> the final step will be to introduce some sort of synthetic "miracle" food. That step will be co-joined with the idea of euthanasia and outlawing people to live to middle age. If you're over a certain age -- and they'll probably start high, such as 80, you'll lose most if not all your support mechanisms including health care. Pressure will be applied to be euthenized (or killed, humanely by a sedative injection). *the end result would be the deceased body would in turn be secretly processed into becoming a "miracle" food for the younger people. In other words, cannibalism.*


soylent green is people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Time for a group buy on tin foil helmets?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I found it "interesting" until it mentioned satan. While I have many, many thoughts, I've never been much of a believer.

"Please allow me to introduce myself, I'm a man of wealth and taste."


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

It kept me interested! Like a good story!

But imho, thats all it is. a good story


----------

